# Theatre Royal, Barry - demolition underway



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

They've been tearing the place apart for the last couple of weeks. I watched for a while the other day and it was both fascinating and sad. I walk past it every day, but never tried to get in... gutted :/ It's being made into a care home, for those who don't know.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jul 20, 2012)

Suerly its better that its going to be used?


----------



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Suerly its better that its going to be used?



Of course, was just a bit sad watching it getting torn apart.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 21, 2012)

I remember driving past the site from a very young age with my father, It's a shame to see it demolished. I tried many times to get inside there though, all failed  

Have to say though, I've had a really good look over the building plans for the new care home from Hafod and it looks really good, not sure if it's really needed considering there are two very large ones within a mile of it but still...


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jul 21, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> not sure if it's really needed considering there are two very large ones within a mile of it but still...



Don't you know how much profit there is to be made from Residential homes, a fortune I can tell ya!


----------



## Pedrfardd (Jul 23, 2012)

I got some mobile pics of the demolition - not good quality though - looked an interesting building..


----------



## cogito (Jul 24, 2012)

That was the first cinema I ever went to as a kid.

I think I've got a report on here somewhere from a couple of years ago.

Actually yeah, here it is! [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21020[/ame]

Sinnerman also had a whizz round on the night it closed its doors for the final time.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Aug 5, 2012)

Not taking the piss @ anyone here, just shooting fom the hip



cogito said:


> Sinnerman also had a whizz round on the night it closed its doors for the final time.



Lucky him. Just checked and I can't see it on his site....... I recall that exact story you mention (from the other place) but someone else telling it, can't remember who now but if I do, have no fear I will update with UE names & times.



jezamon said:


> It's being made into a care home, for those who don't know.



Having had time to digest what you posted from the date you did, I think thats the best use for a building. Better to be turned into a care home for pensioners than wanky pretentious flats for cock ring driving, pleb types to blez on about how much they earn/status/importance in the community/public school etc etc. As what seems to be hapening in the BIG place a few miles up the road.

As bad as you feel about it being knocked about for 'progress', there are far far more important things to worry about in the world than some old building.

Sorry, but thats how I see it of recent. Dont agree? Tough.

Feel free to hit the dislike button, ignore list, MC ban time whatever.


----------



## jezamon (Aug 5, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Having had time to digest what you posted from the date you did, I think thats the best use for a building. Better to be turned into a care home for pensioners than wanky pretentious flats for cock ring driving, pleb types to blez on about how much they earn/status/importance in the community/public school etc etc. As what seems to be hapening in the BIG place a few miles up the road.
> 
> As bad as you feel about it being knocked about for 'progress', there are far far more important things to worry about in the world than some old building.
> 
> ...



Ok then. I was more disappointed I never got to see inside it really.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Aug 6, 2012)

jezamon said:


> Ok then. I was more disappointed I never got to see inside it really.



Kit up with hi-vis & hard had, rock up with camera and lay it on about photography student and can you have a look around yada yada yada. Gotta be worth a try? Its worked for others on here (somebody has used that line several times with success)

Just found out, DREAMWORX, it was dreamworx who went on the closing night. Thats why I couldnt remember the Sinnerman refrence


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 6, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Kit up with hi-vis & hard had, rock up with camera and lay it on about photography student and can you have a look around yada yada yada. Gotta be worth a try? Its worked for others on here (somebody has used that line several times with success)
> 
> Just found out, DREAMWORX, it was dreamworx who went on the closing night. Thats why I couldnt remember the Sinnerman refrence



That may work but it's fully flat now so not much left to see


----------

